# big question about transferring from bds to mbbs



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi! does anyone knows whether we could transfer to a dental college from medical college and what is the process?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I highly doubt it.

You could drop out of the dental college and apply to medical colleges, but having gone to dental college isn't going to make your application any stronger than someone who hasn't.

Medical colleges barely accept transfers of other medical colleges, I'm 99% sure that they won't take someone from a dental program.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> You could drop out of the dental college and apply to medical colleges, but having gone to dental college isn't going to make your application any stronger than someone who hasn't.
> 
> Medical colleges barely accept transfers of other medical colleges, I'm 99% sure that they won't take someone from a dental program.


If it makes any difference, I think ghummank04 is referring to the the reverse process, applying *to* a dental college *from* a medical college.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

woops, you're right. Same answer anyway though. Sorry bout that.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Never heard of it happening you would have to apply from scratch


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

ghummank04 said:


> Hi! does anyone knows whether we could transfer to a dental college from medical college and what is the process?


in the title you say BDS to MBBS and in the message you are asking about going from MBBS to BDS. well i tell you what i know: if you get admission into a bds program then you get registered with the PMDC as a dental student and they under no circumstance will change ur status to a medical student. vice versa for medical registration with PMDC. the only way to go about it will be to drop out and re-apply.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

become musharafs best frend...............he'll help u..............happy paki emergency people!!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

if u are talking about govt. medical schools,i remember one of my freinds got admision in MBBS on self-financed seat, but after two months or so, when they put up the list for BDs admision on open merit seat, she just shifted to BDS. one thing im sure, she had actually applied for both but preferred open-merit seat ,thats why shifted to BDS. this thing happened at the start of admision. once, u are registered, i dont think u can tranfer from medical to dental college. one thing more, medical students shifting to dental is reasonably possible but vice versa...lets say, out of question!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> one thing im sure, she had actually applied for both but preferred open-merit seat ,thats why shifted to BDS. this thing happened at the start of admision. once, u are registered, i dont think u can tranfer from medical to dental college.


Yea if you look at the merit lists for the SFS and PTAP, you'll see that a lot of people have applied under more than one field (MBBS, BDS, Engineering, etc.). If that's the case, you can choose *among* *or between* the fields before starting or very early on, but I haven't heard of any program that lets you transfer between such fields once you've made the decision to stick to it.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry for the wrong title. u guys are right....if they could give you hard time in issuing your equilvance certifcate then i can't imagine what they would do to you in this case.


----------



## BabyAngel (Feb 20, 2014)

I have not appeared SAT exam this year,can I appear in Aghakhan test in July?


----------

